# Emotiva Powered Monitors



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Active biamplified two way, ribbon tweeters. No details as of yet. Looking forward to hearing more about this line.

http://shop.emotivapro.com/


----------



## superedge88 (Jan 4, 2012)

No kidding, these look interesting, just wonder what they will be capable of. With the ribbon tweeter they should exhibit some pretty good sensitivity, most likely in the low 90 dbs. Wonder what kind of amp is built in. I want more info!!!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 - those really look interesting. Wonder what they plan to market them for..........


----------



## superedge88 (Jan 4, 2012)

Funny you can buy them, but no specs are listed, expensive little guys aren't they. I have trouble justifying the price when they are completely unproven, and are trying to get into an already crowded powered studio monitor market. They will have to be pretty awesome and have some better than average specifications/features to wow anyone other than the emotiva band wagon crowd.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Wow. Emotiva really is becoming a one stop shop for all HT Equipment. Those Speakers are intriguing indeed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

superedge88 said:


> Funny you can buy them, but no specs are listed...


If you look to the product pages there is plenty of info.

http://emotivapro.com/products/powered_monitors/airmotiv6.php
http://emotivapro.com/products/powered_monitors/airmotiv5.php
http://emotivapro.com/products/powered_monitors/airmotiv4.php


----------



## superedge88 (Jan 4, 2012)

jackfish said:


> If you look to the product pages there is plenty of info.
> 
> http://emotivapro.com/products/powered_monitors/airmotiv6.php
> http://emotivapro.com/products/powered_monitors/airmotiv5.php
> http://emotivapro.com/products/powered_monitors/airmotiv4.php


As of last night none of that info was on their site.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Sure it was. Its been there for weeks, maybe months.


----------



## putox1051 (Nov 20, 2009)

The 2011 RMAF

"Stand-mount Monitors Under $2500
First up in our cavalcade of value is the two-way, self-powered Emotiva airmotiv 5 monitor ($599/pair), which sports a Heiltype tweeter, a dynamic mid/bass driver, and dual onboard amplifiers (2 x 100 watts) with user-selectable EQ controls. Together these features give the airmotiv 5 an open, balanced, and wellcontrolled sound, making it easy to rocket from zero to hi-fi in one simple step: Just add source components and you’re good to go." Chris Martens

February 2012 TAS


----------



## superedge88 (Jan 4, 2012)

jackfish said:


> Sure it was. Its been there for weeks, maybe months.


they must have been doing site maintenance when I looked at the site at 2 am, I was getting a white bare bones screen with only some pictures and no specs.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

They are certainly coming out with alot of new products. Good news for us and them.:T


----------

